# OH, Cuyahoga Falls - GREYHAWK?



## Scoti_Garbidis (Aug 26, 2006)

I am fan of the Greyhawk campaign world.  I am currently playing in a warhammer game but would really like to play or DM a Greyhawk campaign of my own.  If interested email me at: mcpike4@sbcglobal.net

I look forward to Greyhawkin' with you.


----------

